# Mara X: Making two flat whites at once



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone have any advice on how to make two flat whites at once?

My usual method of making one flat white is using an 18g VST basket - dosing 18g of coffee in and 30g of liquid espresso out (so its effectively a double ristretto).

If I am making two flat whites, I would want the yield (output) to be 60g but this would mean, on the same ratio as above, that I would need to use 36g coffee dose which is not possible in an 18g basket.

Appreciate any advice!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

EDITED


----------



## paul87 (Jun 2, 2020)

Make 2 seperate doubles?

I just make 2 shots, then steam one large pitcher of milk that makes 2 6oz flatties.

you can steam as you brew on the Mara-X if you want to save time, but I just wait and take my time.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

shaunlawler said:


> If I am making two flat whites, I would want the yield (output) to be 60g but this would mean, on the same ratio as above, that I would need to use 36g coffee dose which is not possible in an 18g basket.


 ^^ what @paul87 said. You won't be able to fit 36 grams to any basket, and even if you had a massive basket and decided to reduce yield (say you had a 21 gram basket and you wanted to make 2 X 21 gram shots - you would have to adjust the grind coarser or you would choke the machine). So you can either make your usual dose and give each person half a flat white 😜, or make two shots and then steam milk for both (together, if you have a large enough pitcher).


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

So the correct workflow would be:

1. Pull one shot

2. Steam a large pitcher of milk enough for two flat whites

3. Pull 2nd shot

4. Then pour the steamed milk into the espressos?


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

shaunlawler said:


> So the correct workflow would be:
> 1. Pull one shot
> 2. Steam a large pitcher of milk enough for two flat whites
> 3. Pull 2nd shot
> 4. Then pour the steamed milk into the espressos?


Or you can steam the milk after pulling both shots.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

1. Pull a double shot

2. Pull 2nd double shot while simultaneously steaming the milk in a large jug

3. Pour the milk in


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not sure the steam pressure would be enough to do at the same time would it?

Would it reach 1.5 bars when pulling the 2nd shot at the same time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

sure


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

shaunlawler said:


> I'm not sure the steam pressure would be enough to do at the same time would it?
> 
> Would it reach 1.5 bars when pulling the 2nd shot at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've only got a small jug, so can't do two in one.

I usually pull one shot (purge steam wand while pulling first shot), steam one lot of milk while pulling the second shot, pour first milk, then steam second lot of milk and pour.

Steam pressure holds fine throughout 😊

I could probably just steam the milk for each at the same time as pulling each shot, but I use the time the first shot is running to prep the next round of beans... If that makes sense!


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

I make 2 flat whites every day for coffee with a workmate using the method @Stanic recommends above.

Pull shot one, grind for shot 2, get milk out of fridge and in to jug, knock out puck, start shot 2, steam milk, pour milk.

(If I was properly organized I'd get the milk in the jug sooner, but I'm being honest here!)

I have a half-litre milk jug which is just right for 2 flat whites.


----------

